

Why you should drop out of college: Peter Theil's thoughts - volandovengo
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7409142n

======
volandovengo
It's a pretty good watch. It also profiles several of the kids who dropped out
of college to take $100,000 from Theil to create their own companies.

